# Which of these showed the most courage?



## Confusticated (Jul 3, 2003)

My vote is for Finwe, the only in Formenos to stand when the darkness of Ungoliant and Morgoth came. Fingon is close in second, with his rescue of Maedhros.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 3, 2003)

I voted for Curufin!!!

Try to snatch Luthien from Beren was a braaave act.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

Fingolfin hands down  he was the only one to intentionally come face to face with Morgoth, all others were terrified out of their minds when they saw him...


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Fingolfin hands down  he was the only one to intentionally come face to face with Morgoth, all others were terrified out of their minds when they saw him... *



But courage is to face fear. If someone isn't afraid of a dangerous situation, then was that truly courage?

But how does this compare with Finwe? Fingolfin was in a fit of rage, whereas Finwe was probably not. Finwe stood alone while Morgoth approached while all around him, including his sons, ran away.

Beleg_strongbow, does that cancel out his trying to shoot her in the back?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

OK then ill change it to the chappie that killed the warewolf...Finrod me thinks....he was brave as....


----------



## Beleg (Jul 3, 2003)

> OK then ill change it to the chappie that killed the warewolf...Finrod me thinks....he was brave as....



Now that's more Nom like!! 

Although that "chappie" you are talking about can also be taken as Huan. 

Well Curufin might have been drunk while he tried the ambush?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

No not Huan, the one that saved Beren....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 3, 2003)

Fëanor. Wait... ins't he Curufin? Oh... no... Fëanor's Curufinwë. 

I chose Fëanor because only he had the courage to forsake the Valar and bliss. And for what? To save the only light left in the world. Check my thread in the Silmarillion section for it. You can find it Here


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh, oh, o-cmon, that is false advertising, my thread is better, but you can get of ur own butts to find it, coz im not here for your dirty work...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 3, 2003)

Hahahahahaha....

And that's why we all love you Thôl


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Hahahahahaha....
> 
> And that's why we all love you Thôl    *



Heh heh heh, yeah


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Fëanor. Wait... ins't he Curufin? Oh... no... Fëanor's Curufinwë.
> 
> I chose Fëanor because only he had the courage to forsake the Valar and bliss. And for what? To save the only light left in the world. Check my thread in the Silmarillion section for it. You can find it Here *



Funny, since this thread was inspired by that one.

Someone voted for Finarfin I hope the person will post.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2003)

I went for Feanor just because I haven't read The Sil. in a while. Even if I had, I'd probably go for him, though. Mostly because I'm not a fan of any of the others. Whoops! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Captain (Jul 4, 2003)

Gotta be Finglofin. He singlehandedly waltzed to Angband itself and took on Morgoth, a fallen Vala.


----------

